# Petition to Keep April Fool's Change



## Nemo (Apr 1, 2007)

I like it.  Maybe if we get enough support for the change, we can get it on a permanent basis.


----------



## Draken (Apr 1, 2007)

/sign

I fully support this Petition!


----------



## robomilk (Apr 1, 2007)

Vote to keep it as a styling option. Not everyone likes it, I can say that much.


----------



## XeroHedgehog (Apr 1, 2007)

Personally, I don't like the whole "Bandwith Eater Pro" banner. Otherwise, I'm all for it.


----------



## Lee Lee (Apr 1, 2007)

YESYESYESYESYES!

If anything give up the choice of skins. This one or the default


----------



## Blackwing Dragon (Apr 1, 2007)

Dragon Fender is god :-D.
But yeah, the banner is gay otherwise. If you could like, redo it, that would be mrrr.
Otherwise, yeah :-D. This is sexy.


----------



## Draken (Apr 1, 2007)

I've always preferred darker themes, feels so much nicer for the eyes.

On that note, I wouldn't mind seeing a few user selectable themes for the forums, if only a light/dark.


----------



## SynjoDeonecros (Apr 1, 2007)

Draken said:
			
		

> I've always preferred darker themes, feels so much nicer for the eyes.
> 
> On that note, I wouldn't mind seeing a few user selectable themes for the forums, if only a light/dark.



Agreed. I'm all for making this colorization at least a selectable theme.


----------



## Blackwing Dragon (Apr 1, 2007)

Change is always nice.


----------



## Kyoujin (Apr 1, 2007)

THE DARK COLORS ARE EASIER ON MY POOR EYES. 

BUT IT LOOKS GOTHIC NOW.  No emo FA.


----------



## Tinintri (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm against this change in particular.

As said in the other post, FA now looks like every other art site on the net.

http://www.storm-artists.net
http://www.gfxartist.com
http://www.deviantart.com

Furries are supposed to be different and bolder.  Don't follow the masses.


----------



## Visimar (Apr 1, 2007)

As I stated in the earlier thread, I support this colour scheme being selectable.


----------



## G.M. (Apr 1, 2007)

I'd like that color, be selectable, easier on the eyes.  X_x  Sometimes I don't like looking at brightness.


----------



## Kilroy (Apr 1, 2007)

I like it! It is easier on the eyes. Though I move to make the search function work better. I sit there for hours waiting for results!


----------



## Gareeku (Apr 1, 2007)

*signs*

I like the layout and colour of it. I think it should stay definitely.


----------



## Blackwing Dragon (Apr 1, 2007)

Alternate proposition : Black - darkish background with lighter blue letters. That works for me over AIM..


----------



## Veder (Apr 1, 2007)

keep it at least as an option

or better yet let us customize our own color schemes

...

or just keep this as an option ^..^


----------



## wut (Apr 1, 2007)

I vote we have a fully saturated RGB theme.

You know, to be bold and different.


----------



## Litre (Apr 1, 2007)

needs more ymck


----------



## Howler (Apr 1, 2007)

[attachment=1172]Yes! Please keep this layout just not the banner.


----------



## dragonphlu (Apr 1, 2007)

I think a selectable option would be nice to have. Everybody has different tastes. More themes is always great! 

~Dragonphlu


----------



## Shira (Apr 1, 2007)

Agreed. I much prefer the darker site layout.


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 1, 2007)

Choices are good.  Make it an option.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Apr 1, 2007)

It's a lot nicer on the eyes... yes. BUT IT LOOKS MORE LIKE DA THEN FA!!!

It's a nice change, but if we're gona change it, we may wanna do some more work.

And i Don't like Fender as a dragon. D:


----------



## Nightingalle (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah, I think it should be an option...

It actually looks alot like Side7 to me xD like.. 90% identical. 

If it is kept, an optional thing would be nice   I would use it from time to time, but I'd have to edit all my icons..


----------



## Strawkitty (Apr 1, 2007)

Would be nice to see more of gender bended and lizardified(sp?) Fender, I mean all that bare man-chest in the banners... it's just not fair. ;_; Please even just for one month a year since it's not even going to be bare breasted due to obvious reasons.

As for the color scheme I like the dark as an option but I also liked the old one.


----------



## EdgarCorona (Apr 1, 2007)

At least make it an option or keep it, I say.

And there is a reason why other art websites use a similar set of colors...and that reason is because it's good.


----------



## Rukario (Apr 1, 2007)

Blackwing Dragon said:
			
		

> Dragon Fender is god :-D.
> But yeah, the banner is gay otherwise. If you could like, redo it, that would be mrrr.
> Otherwise, yeah :-D. This is sexy.



What he said! 
<3 Dragon Fender.


----------



## lolcox (Apr 1, 2007)

Make it OPTIONAL!

I don't like the theme, and was actively looking for a way to change it this morning.
Disappointing, truly.
(while we're making options, can we make an option to turn that god-forsaken mouse-over OFF?)


----------



## marymouse (Apr 1, 2007)

I love the darker colors!!  LOVE!

However, making it toggle-able is a great idea too!

I vote keep it somehow.


----------



## Misplaced_Spigot (Apr 1, 2007)

Having skins for the site again gets MY vote! I personally LIKE the darker look. Of course some people have complained that it looks like every other art site (so it should just be an option) but I say to them: There's probably a good reason for that.


----------



## Reaperfox (Apr 1, 2007)

I LOVE this new look! I absolutely adore it! Please keep it as an OPTION at least!


----------



## m2pt5 (Apr 1, 2007)

/signed

Keep it as an option for those of us who prefer darker colors. Maybe make it an alternate stylesheet?


----------



## PunkTiger (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm also digging the colour theme for April Fool's. I would really like to see it as an option (but with a matching FurAffinity banner, as much as I like "Bandwith Eater Pro"). As other people have mentioned here, the darker theme is a little easier on my eyes.

Please consider leaving it as an option.


----------



## EdgarCorona (Apr 1, 2007)

Just a thought...if you're going to change the website's colors as an April Fool's joke, you should've used colors like brown for the primary and bright pink for the secondary/text. Make it ugly and annoying so people wish it was an April Fool's joke. Also Fender should've been turned into a Dodo bird or something instead of something that a lot of people find kickass.

Instead there are praisers.


----------



## Lord Eon (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh, it's an April Fool layout? I thought it was just a semi-regular change. Personally, I don't mind either style myself.


----------



## offthewall234 (Apr 1, 2007)

<sign>I agree! The draconic Fender is also good, but not the phrase. I love the April Fool's skin, so let us keep it!</sign>


----------



## OkiWolf (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm down.

I dig the color scheme.


----------



## Zentio (Apr 1, 2007)

I would like to see a skin chooser ^-^


----------



## scappo (Apr 1, 2007)

I support this whole-heartedly. I'm not even normally on the forums and I signed in just to sign this petition!!

/sign.




			
				Nemo said:
			
		

> I like it.  Maybe if we get enough support for the change, we can get it on a permanent basis.


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 1, 2007)

I love the new colors. As for fender and the saying, you can do whatever you want with 'em.


----------



## BijouxDeFoxxe (Apr 1, 2007)

heh... good thing you all didnt hear my idea for the April Fool's theme.


----------



## ADF (Apr 1, 2007)

/sign

FA dragon banner FTW!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 1, 2007)

Lol the new colors are more like FA's old colors XD Not that I'm totally against it but there does need to be some layout tweaking first before worrying about the color scheme.


----------



## Ultraviolet (Apr 1, 2007)

I say, make it a style option, so people can choose to use it if the like it. I know I definitely would ^_^ 

But yeah, I know a lot Ive talked to like it (though maybe not the banner), but there are those who dont like it as well.. so I vote to include it as a style option


----------



## capthavoc123 (Apr 1, 2007)

I sign this petition.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Apr 1, 2007)

signed for me too, the new layout is cool... and iÂ´m on eof the few it seems who like the banner, me like draggy fender


----------



## GrinningWolfie (Apr 1, 2007)

I think that the color should be optional, but I definitely would keep it with the dark blue, it makes the whole website easier on the eye.

I don't think that fender should be changed permanently but I can't say no to him being a dragon for a while.


*signed*


----------



## Surgat (Apr 1, 2007)

Signed. 
.............


----------



## The Ancient Mariner (Apr 1, 2007)

As an option, I vote for it to be kept.


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 1, 2007)

I sayz we keep this 1 lolz becuase i hatez teh other 1. :roll:
Who cares if it looks like another art site, I value my eyesight, why should my eyes have to bleed?


----------



## RailRide (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm neutral on this, but if it sticks around, somebody's going to have to fix the background colors on the smileys.

And a few people are going to have to re-do their avatars, since their "transparancies" seem to have been built around the previous scheme (i.e. antialiased text fading into the gray-ish blue background color)

---PCJ


----------



## k9_pilot (Apr 1, 2007)

Yesss my eyes LOVE TEH DARKNESSS

Pleeaasseee I'd pay a subscription fee just to have a black background on fA (on my PC I mean...as an option) it so BEAUTIFUL


----------



## CodArk2 (Apr 1, 2007)

*signs the petition*


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 1, 2007)

I hope this petition is an April Fools joke. Something about the new color scheme makes me want to kill the entire fucking world, I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## Epsereth (Apr 1, 2007)

I like the darker color scheme. The other one's .... foofy. >_>


----------



## Reykreyth (Apr 1, 2007)

Signed n..n
Fender as a dragon? Leave it that way at least for the rest of the month!


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 1, 2007)

What, progress? Change? ON FA?! HOW DARE YOU PEOPLE!


----------



## RivArrow (Apr 1, 2007)

I sign only for the color change easier on the eyes. 
As for fender. No change. Keep him as a ferret fox


----------



## lupin-wolfe (Apr 1, 2007)

Fender makes a hott dwaggy... but I like fuzziness
As for the colors, I vote to keep 'em ^^


----------



## Allan (Apr 2, 2007)

The layout is a change for the better! Much easier on the eyes. But perhaps Wookiee, Cougr or Cooner can draw the mascot.


----------



## Aikon (Apr 2, 2007)

The (almost) neutral grey is killer for viewing artwork, better than light blue.Â Â Grey all the way!  My name is aikon and I approve this message.

Change the forum too!


----------



## Allan (Apr 2, 2007)

Did Dragoneer draw the mascot this month? Looks like his style.


----------



## Monolith Tyriss (Apr 2, 2007)

I too agree with this, and sign said petition.  I like these colors.  Other art sites?  Who cares.  They're not FurAffinity.  So screw 'em.  The colors are indeed easy on the eyes.  As for Dragonized fender?  How can I complain??  He's become a dragon!  I mean.. heh.  Even if you guys take that banner down, I'm going to draw some hot Fender dragon stuff somewhere anyway.. he's just hot that way.  :}


----------



## James_Hallfield (Apr 2, 2007)

I second this motion. It is a nice change.
But for those that are fans of the usual layout, why not set this darker version as a selectable template? If possible. Let the users take FA's layout as they like.


----------



## Selunca (Apr 2, 2007)

Looks alot like FAP or SA, but I do like it. I like both alot. 

I say inetchangeable, but I know thats alot of coding on an already bogged down server.


----------



## James_Hallfield (Apr 2, 2007)

Yea. Gotta remember that fact. I'd be nice to have, but only if the server could take it of course.


----------



## Blue anthroraptor (Apr 2, 2007)

I agree that the darker background is soothing to the eye.
And that the scaly version of Fender is gorgeous and just lovely. 
*must hug something when looking at it and thus cuddles the tiger*


----------



## James_Hallfield (Apr 2, 2007)

> *must hug something when looking at it and thus cuddles the tiger*



*Rowls, squirms, hisses... and eventually submits to rapta cuddles happily* :3


----------



## darkdoomer (Apr 2, 2007)

lol bandwith... get a better provider guys ! 
otherwise the new layout color is excellent; so i vote ' keep this one '


----------



## Per (Apr 2, 2007)

style option = signed


----------



## Foxlink (Apr 2, 2007)

I sign this too- tis MUCH easier on the eyes... 'specially when trying to look at it in the dark.. LOL

=^_^=
-Fox


----------



## Ty_Kitty (Apr 2, 2007)

/sign as well, just 'cause it's awesome.

I second (or fourth or whatever) the selectable color scheme.

I also think Fender is quite interesting as a dragon. ^^; Dwaggie!


----------



## Brock the Pirate (Apr 2, 2007)

I say keep the mascot change. Dragon Fender is full of win.


----------



## Blue anthroraptor (Apr 2, 2007)

James_Hallfield said:
			
		

> *Rowls, squirms, hisses... and eventually submits to rapta cuddles happily* :3



*rubrubs affectionately*
PURRRRR  : )


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 2, 2007)

Color theme, Yes

Main menu avatar, NO


----------



## Cinos (Apr 2, 2007)

As an alternate theme I support it. I'd use it.

Also, I find the "we need to look different because furries are different" replies mildly hilarious and majorly disappointing.


----------



## Chomperz (Apr 2, 2007)

There's a firefox plugin that actually lets you change the website colors (but locally, and it doesn't upload to the server or messes with bandwith). It's called Stylish..

i'm getting a feel for it and i'm going to make the april fool's theme for it in case we do not keep it...

(mootnote: i think both Fenders should co-exist in some way instead of killing one off....)


----------



## AndyFox (Apr 2, 2007)

Well, the color scheme does suggest a more merky and adult-themed site, but... *shrugs* I guess lots of people like it. Just takes a bit to get use to.

As for Fender, he's a ferrox. He's always been a ferrox. He should remain a ferrox. You don't suddenly change a mascot and symbol for a website for no reason. To use a friend's quote: "You don't change dicks in the middle of a screw."  Stick with what we have, fellows. I prefer furry over scaly.


----------



## Chomperz (Apr 2, 2007)

i figured out how to use stylish, and i got it working sucessfully.

stay tuned..


----------



## Infinity (Apr 2, 2007)

I am Infinity and I approve of this message.


----------



## A_Furry_Dream (Apr 2, 2007)

I like this style, but it might get boring after a while. So I support the idea of being able to switch styles. 

Switching styles would prove most useful. 

Also, there's always the option of allowing users to override pages with their own styles. How about that?


----------



## Chomperz (Apr 2, 2007)

Sorry for another post, but i got *Stylish working with FA.

quick FAQ: this stuff works on your computer. it does not download things to FA or anything else. if you made other customizations other than i listed, no one else will see them because it does not really exist on the servers, it is your browser doing it, not the website or anything else.

http://free.000angels.com/chomperz/FA.html


(original FA/April FA (c) Staff of FA)

*firefox plugin, btw


----------



## Fat Tail (Apr 2, 2007)

Keep female dragon fender.

Change banner text.

Keep skin as option. The bright grey, as stated by many, hurts my eyes. xD


----------



## verix (Apr 2, 2007)

petition to drop the april fool's change but keep the dragon mascot


----------



## EraDragon (Apr 3, 2007)

I wouldn't mind if it was a style option.


----------



## PurpleDragon (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm all for it too. A nice alternative!


----------



## TheSkunkCat (Apr 4, 2007)

I think the new colour scheme is horrid.

The dark grey takes the eye away from the pics and to the background of the site and looks as lively as a 50's style soviet government building.

I say eliminate it, restore the old colours and never speak of this again.[/align]


----------



## Almafeta (Apr 4, 2007)

If, like me, you too are getting disgusted by still seeing that graphic at the top of every page, you can fix it; default_old still has the colors, but replaces that image with the much better February graphic.

Unfortunately, it reverts to the prank graphic on 'control' pages, so doing things like checking your messages or posting to your journal will still be creepy, but at least FA is now readable until they fix the main template.


----------



## Orlith Nemeth (Apr 4, 2007)

I vote keep it all(even if it is just selectable options) I love that draggy Fender ^.=.^


----------



## FatalTragedy2004 (Apr 4, 2007)

I vote to change Fender back. I don't like the dragon.


----------



## lolcox (Apr 4, 2007)

Chomperz said:
			
		

> Sorry for another post, but i got *Stylish working with FA.
> 
> quick FAQ: this stuff works on your computer. it does not download things to FA or anything else. if you made other customizations other than i listed, no one else will see them because it does not really exist on the servers, it is your browser doing it, not the website or anything else.
> 
> ...



Oi, Chomperz. Thanks for that stylesheet. 
Since I'm on a portable stick, I don't generally make it a point to copy the stylesheet of every site I visit, and thus I couldn't do anything to roll back, short of rewriting the entire style on my own, from scratch.

Though I vote that they either change it back, or make it an *option* to use those dark, hideous colours... I won't be too upset if they keep it for the month. I can at least see in one of two places I log in at.


----------



## Chomperz (Apr 4, 2007)

lolcox said:
			
		

> Chomperz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No problem! Glad to help!

I'm planning to make an exciting seizure-inducing skin though once i find the proper place to host the .gif files. Cause that's how i rolllll

EDIT: i didn't save things in advance. It turned out the Admins kept a reference to the old colors in the stylesheet. i just had to replace things to get the old style. Once the old style is back, i'll need to test out the new style.


----------



## Vulnavia (Apr 4, 2007)

If there could be options on color schemes then folks could choose what works best for their particular situation.  Light or dark ambient light in the room where the computer is, difficulty resolving white lettering, difficulty resolving black lettering... whatever.  All I know is the current pattern is not one I feel comfortable with.  It's hard for me to read.  If there can be only one pattern I would greatly prefer a return to the scheme that was in place before April 1.


----------



## quentinwolf (Apr 4, 2007)

I personally am loving the new theme/color choices too.  Much easier on the eyes, makes me spend more time at FA  lol.

For those that are complaining, maybe make this choosable theme...  Other than that, I also like the new banner. XD  Is there a larger version of it anywhere? (full image, uncropped, or was it made just specifically like that?) *chuckles*


----------



## Versilaryan (Apr 4, 2007)

Signed. I like the new colors; my eyes don't hurt as much anymore when viewing the site.


----------



## SpiritCreations (Apr 5, 2007)

I personally absolutely despise the new colors. I can't see a damned thing and it doesn't present the art well at all. It's SO hard to read!! However, I know that some like it and their opinion is important too. I also vote on letting each user choose which interface they choose to see. Let it be an option.


----------



## FrittMonster (Apr 18, 2007)

*sings* Yeeeess!! It's sooo much easier on the eyes, and better at night when all the lights are off.


----------

